# "Hutschienenerhöhung"



## McNugget (8 November 2010)

Hallo allerseits.

Kennt jemand hier einen Adpater mit dem man eien Hutschiene weiter nach vorne holen kann?

Wenn abwechselnd mehrere Geräte auf der selben Hutschiene unterschiedlich hoch sind, wie gleicht man dann den Höhenunterschied ungefähr aus, ohne die Hutschiene zu zerschneiden und teile auf Böcke zu setzen?

Gibt es da fertige Teile?

Wäre dankbar für Bilder und Links.


Gruss

McNugget


----------



## MariusW (8 November 2010)

Hallo,
wieso denn die Bauteilhöhe ausgleichen?


----------



## jonny_b (8 November 2010)

Hallo,
von Weidmüller gibt es Abstandsbügel, bzw. Winkel;
macht bei Klemmen Sinn, um besser ranzukommen.

MfG, Jonny


----------



## peter(R) (16 November 2010)

Bauteilhöhe ausgleichen ??? 
Noch nie gehört oder gesehen.

@ jonny b
das ist aber nur um die ganze Schiene weiter hoch zu bekommen sozusagen aus der "Schlucht "zwischen den Kabelkanälen damit die Finger beim anklemmen nicht so kaputt gehen.


peter(R)


----------



## winnman (17 November 2010)

nein, ich glaube es geht eher darum, Geräte die für die Normschien vorgesehen sin, aber mit verschiedenen Einbauhöhen gebaut sind so hinzubekommen, dass sie in der Front eine halbwegs einheitliche Ansicht bieten, wir verwenden dazu Kunsttoffteile, die einerseits auf die 35mm Schiene aufgeschnappt werden, andererseits ermöglichen das Gerät darauf aufzuschnappen (gibt es meines Wissens anch ab 5mm Distanz) leider hab ich keinen Liferanten dafür bei der Hand, glaube aber das wir das bei Limmert kaufen.  

versuch mal fogenden Suchbegriffe: Schnellmontageschiene 35mm; Verteilereinbauerhöhung; VE (Verteilereinbau) Distanzanpssung; VE Distanzstücke, . . .
bin mir leider nicht sicher, haben da noch viele Teile rumliegen und schon lange keines mer gekauft.


----------



## McNugget (18 November 2010)

@winnman: Danke. Endlich jemand, der versteht was ich will und so etwas kennt. Ich konnte leider absolut nichts per google finden. Kannst Du mir5 da noch weitere tipps geben?

Vielen Dank.



Gruss

McNugget


----------



## winnman (18 November 2010)

Hallo McNugget,

hab auch gerade ne halbe Stunde gesucht und nix gefunden, 2 Möglichkeiten:

Ich schau mal ob die von unserem Einkauf noch wissen wo wir die damals bezogen haben (wahrscheinlich eher nicht mehr )

für wie viele VE brauchst du das ganze? Ich hab auch schon mal eine 2. Hutschiene mit Distanzschrauben auf der 1. montiert, das hat auch den Vorteil dass du die Front wirklich genau hinbekommst, funktioniert ab ca. 7mm die du weiter nach vorne musst

sg Winnman


----------



## knabi (19 November 2010)

Wir haben in der Vergangenheit mal die Dinger hier benutzt:







Sind von Siemens, gibt es aber nur in einer Ausführung (~7mm).

Gruß

Holger


----------



## winnman (20 November 2010)

Ja genau die haben wir auch verwendet. Die kann mann notfalls auch zu mehreren übereinander verwenden.

Wenn aber mehr als 4 VE nach vorne kommen, wird das ein ganz schönes gebastel.
Da hab ich dann meist eine Schiene wie oben beschreiben verwendet.


----------

